# some pics of my plant!



## makahabuds (May 29, 2007)

*update on page 2*


----------



## Draston (May 29, 2007)

nice looking plant man. What happened to the lower leaves though?


----------



## makahabuds (May 29, 2007)

i think its from the water staying on the leaf then the sun hits it and burns it i guess. i thinks it from rain and when i water it than it stay in the hot sun. oh and its egg shells in thier my friend said it hepls it get stronger so i figure ill try it out.


----------



## Mr. Break Down Himself (May 29, 2007)

Nice Looking Plant. And are you going to plant that outside. Cause I start most of my plants inside then take them outside. but mine don't be that big wen I take them outside an they really take off quick. but if you tear some of tha roots wen transplantin it might take awhile to take off. Keep it up.


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2007)

looking good man idk all about the egg shell thing tho


----------



## makahabuds (May 30, 2007)

Mr. Break Down Himself said:
			
		

> Nice Looking Plant. And are you going to plant that outside. Cause I start most of my plants inside then take them outside. but mine don't be that big wen I take them outside an they really take off quick. but if you tear some of tha roots wen transplantin it might take awhile to take off. Keep it up.


 
thanks man, well i popped them indoors in a dome. When they got kind of big took um outside and they been growing since than. Lost one tho .


----------



## biggTman (May 30, 2007)

What a beauty!! Love teh slim sativaish leaves!


----------



## makahabuds (May 30, 2007)

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 30, 2007)

lol night pics im going to get some like that of my plants lol do you smoke out of that gas mask???


----------



## makahabuds (May 31, 2007)

yup lastnight was my first time but not my last!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firepower (May 31, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> nice looking plant man. What happened to the lower leaves though?


 i had the same thing happened to 1 of mine outside, 3 leaves and thats it it never happened again and the plant is healthy as hell, considering its planted less than inch of 2 more..


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 1, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> i had the same thing happened to 1 of mine outside, 3 leaves and thats it it never happened again and the plant is healthy as hell, considering its planted less than inch of 2 more..


 
yup they look healthy, i just let it go when it dies off it will fall off.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jun 1, 2007)

great looking plants ya got there

i got that same kind of gas mask use it every morning. it's great


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 1, 2007)

looking good man keep it up.


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks guys . will post some pic of the rest of my babys! untill next time! burn it up!


----------



## ericsdaweedman (Jun 4, 2007)

:Looking good:

did u put drain holes in the bottom of that containeR? Because igot one just like it lol and i dont have drain holes and there doing fine so ... just askin/.


----------



## vampvixin (Jun 4, 2007)

Do u know if the pics u have posted are females or males?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 4, 2007)

vampvixin said:
			
		

> Do u know if the pics u have posted are females or males?


 
well dont know yet but looks like its going to be female.


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 4, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> :Looking good:
> 
> did u put drain holes in the bottom of that containeR? Because igot one just like it lol and i dont have drain holes and there doing fine so ... just askin/.


 
yup i put like 4 or 5 holes in the bottom


----------



## Bradito (Jun 6, 2007)

how do ya get photos up ive tried but the files are always too big to upload.got some great out door plant photos.


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 7, 2007)

Just Planted 3 In The Ground Will Post Pic Later. 



u resize it in paint and upload it in photobucket.com:ccc:


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 7, 2007)

....*We do NOT accept pics hosted on other sites..ie "photobucket"*
please use our server..thanks


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, they sure are beautiful.


----------



## makahabuds (Jun 13, 2007)

getting bigger will post some updates tommorrow


----------



## makahabuds (Jul 20, 2007)

wussup guys long time never come sorry. Plants are doing well almost lost the big one with me in the pic gave it to much food and burned it put its looking healther now will post pic of my plants tommorrow.


----------



## makahabuds (Jul 20, 2007)

makahabuds said:
			
		

> wussup guys long time never come sorry. Plants are doing well almost lost the big one with me in the pic gave it to much food and burned it put its looking healther now will post pic of my plants tommorrow.



*We do not accept pictures hosted from photobucket and other sites*
Please use MarP's server, as asked.


----------

